# Katharina Thalbach in "Domino" 1x



## Eddie Cochran (5 Jan. 2007)

Diese Collage von Katharina Thalbach stamm aus dem 1982 gedrehten Film "Domino".
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 März 2009)

Hot.


----------



## Lancer (7 Juni 2010)

schade, dass ich den film nirgends finde. aber danke für den screenshot


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2010)

scharf


----------



## Salamelik (26 Juli 2011)

war sehr hübsche


----------

